# synchronisation de mon ipod touch avec ma livebox 1025



## badgirl0209 (22 Avril 2010)

bonjour il y a plusieurs jours que je me suis acheté un ipod touch III32 Go je veux synchroniser ma livebox avec l'ipod en WIFI  j'appuie sur le bouton de la live quand çà clignote  je rentre les 26 chiffres de la clé wifi et çà cherche c'est écrit alors orange-pairing mais on ne sait pas se connecter j'ai rentrer les adresse IP et DNS en manuel et en automatique et rien ne va car il demande le serveur , le port et l'URL et je ne sais pa squoi mettre Si vous pouvez me donnez un coup de main ce serait génial par avance merci je ne suis pas une pro donc pas de grands mots bisous bonne journée   et merci


----------



## BigMac50 (22 Avril 2010)

Salut as tu active le mode routeur sur ta box ?


----------



## badgirl0209 (22 Avril 2010)

merci pour ta réponse moi sur ma box j'ai appuyé sur le bouton pour synchroniser je ne sais pas comment activé le routeur  de ma box Si tu veux bien m'expliquer Merci à toi Bonne fin de journée


----------



## BigMac50 (22 Avril 2010)

Salut alors je suis chez free et je ne connais pas la livebox mais je t'ai trouve des adresses après il faut un peu adapter mais rtu as en gros la démarche a faire   http://www.micro-astuce.com/Forum/topic97.html http://www.numerama.com/forum/topic/46422-tutorial-configuration-routeur-pc/


----------



## Zadig (26 Avril 2010)

Normalement ça fonctionne comme tu as fait. Tu 
vas dans "réglages" et tu ouvres "connexion wifi", tu choisis de te connecter au réseau wifi de ta Livebox en entrant ta clé wifi. Tu peux aussi lancer Safari, si tu n'es pas connecté une fenêtre va s'ouvrir te demandant ta clé wifi.
 Ca c'est pour la connexion wifi, la synchronisation c'est autre chose. Il 
faut  aller voir dans l'application Isync de ton Mac (dossier Application-utilitaires) 
ensuite lorsque tu connectes ton Ipod à ton Mac, Itunes doit automatiquement afficher ton Ipod dans la collonne de gauche.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2010)

J'ai peur qu'il y ait une confusion avec le terme synchronisation. Si tu n'as comme seul accès wifi ta Livebox, il me semble que le bouton synchronisation de celle ci ne sert à rien. Il est utile quand tu veux que ta livebox rejoingne un réseau wifi existant (par exemple une borne AirPort). Donc fait simple : - active le wifi sur ta LB - active le wifi sur ton iPod : il devrait te proposer de rentrer le mot passe de réseau qu'il aura trouvé automatiquement - et c'est tout...


----------



## Zadig (26 Avril 2010)

Voici un article qui pourra t'aider. C'est pour les Pc mais les fenêtres de la Livebox restent identiques.  

http://www.dslvalley.com/dossiers/orange/livebox-orange.php


----------



## badgirl0209 (4 Mai 2010)

bonjour et merci à vous tous mais je suis allé voir partout ou vous m'avez donné l'adresse çà ne m'a pas aidé la connexion ne se fait pas je ne sais pas c'est peut être la livebox-1025 qui est trop ancienne mais mon LG GC900 se connecte bien en wifi avec cette LB là mais là il est configuré automatiquement  Je désespère Passez une bonne journée et encore merci bisous


----------



## badgirl0209 (6 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous çà y est j'ai réussi  bonne journée


----------

